# Budgies Make Me Happy



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

I have been quite busy lately with work and whatnot and have not been on here in several weeks. I popped in briefly tonight and found that even looking at just a few posts and pictures of budgies made me happier.  I love my little Lemon Drop (I will post about her latest adventures soon) but enjoy seeing pictures of other budgies. Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

I couldn't agree more. These little birds have so much personality and of course, are so adorable. It really does put a big smile on my face to browse the pictures threads and to read about our budgie friends' latest adventures.

I'm glad you checked in Goldenwing. I noticed your absence and hoped that everything was ok with yourself and the gorgeous Lemon Drop.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesska (Apr 24, 2018)

Agreed! I had a VERY rough day today, and when I finally got home the first thing that greeted me was a very happy budgie wanting nothing more than to be greet and cuddle and play. Kowhai is a healing balm in my life. <3

I can't wait to hear about Lemon Drops adventure!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I definitely agree. As soon as I see a budgie, my spirits immediately lift! :green pied: :violet: :grey: :rainbow:


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

I completely agree! I love seeing everyone's budgies, and I definitely love coming home to my two little goofs


----------



## sweettreat (Jan 3, 2014)

Yup, I totally agree. One can have a really dreadful day at work but one foot in the door to happy budgies makes the dreadful day go away.


----------



## HelloFenne (Sep 2, 2017)

I love browsing the budgie accounts on Instagram as well, so many funny photos and videos captured, usually so relatable yet so different from my birds. It always cheers me up, and I sometimes feel a little obsessed when I cover Jimmy and Kimmy for the night and go straight to watching more birds online, haha!


----------

